# 2005 Altima Shift Problem



## abbaabba (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi,

I am a new member and would like to share my dilemma. I bought my 2005 Altima 2.5S Auto Trans, in August-2004 and in the first couple of days, started noticing a 'Clicking' noise coming from the shifter. This happens every time I slow down or stop. Other than that, the drive is smooth and the shifting is smooth. When I brought this to the dealer's attention, he said that this is normal behaviour for all 05 Altima 2.5S's. 

I was looking for more information on this on the web and found this site. I would really appreciate it if some one could help me with this. I guess my other alternative would be to go to a different dealer and test drive a 05 2.5S Altima.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Abba


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

If it does it only when you step on the brake then it is normal because it is the shifter interlock solenoid next to the shifter. If you don't like the dealer's answer is giving, you certainly are entitled to a second opinion at another dealer because it may be louder than normal in your car.

Troy


----------



## abbaabba (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks a lot for your reponse Troy. Greatly appreciate it.

Abba


----------



## SassyAltima05 (Feb 21, 2005)

Ok kinda the same question but for my 2005 Nissan Altima 2.5sl 5pd. It seems no matter how much I let this girl warm up she still grinds from first to second..Some days its better than others. What the hell is the deal!!!!! :wtf: 
 Maybe Someone has had the same problem with their Altima. PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

SassyAltima05 said:


> Ok kinda the same question but for my 2005 Nissan Altima 2.5sl 5pd. It seems no matter how much I let this girl warm up she still grinds from first to second..Some days its better than others. What the hell is the deal!!!!! :wtf:
> Maybe Someone has had the same problem with their Altima. PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!



Have you taken it in to the dealer yet? If not, that would be my first move. If you have, what did they say?


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

id take it to the $tealership and see what they say. so you are saying that this always happens from 1st to 2nd?


----------



## SassyAltima05 (Feb 21, 2005)

I did take mine to the Stealership and this was the response...


"I'm sorry Miss you must not warming the car up like your supposted to.......And Ma'am you say this happens everytime?.......Well I just dont see that happening"    

So that is why I am here lol.... URGH!!!!!!!!!!!! So...What to do now??? Any suggestions? See I have even gone to other dealships to see if there was any simular problems with the trani or anything related. Still I feel like I am getting the run around.

Thanks everyone.   

What about changing out to a different Trani fluid???


----------



## kevinc (Feb 27, 2005)

*you are not alone!*

Alas,I thought it was just me, at least that's what the dealer said. I also purchased a 2005 2.5S in August of '04 and developed the very same clicking noise in the shifter. I thought there was a pencil or something rolling around in the console. Finally sent my wife to the dealer. Fisrt they said it was a "normal" noise and treated her like she was ignorant. I took the car back myself and went for a test ride with the head tech. He said " It's not supposed to do that". Anyway they replaced the shifter assembly ( took 3 weeks for the part to come in ). I've had the car back for exactly one week at this writing. I thought it was completely gone but I'm starting to hear a slight sound again. Hopefully it won't get worse. It's a really annoying problem. This is my first Nissan. I like the car but this kind of makes me wonder if Toyota or Honda would have been the better choice.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

SassyAltima05 said:


> Ok kinda the same question but for my 2005 Nissan Altima 2.5sl 5pd. It seems no matter how much I let this girl warm up she still grinds from first to second..Some days its better than others. What the hell is the deal!!!!! :wtf:
> Maybe Someone has had the same problem with their Altima. PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!



funny, this was a common problem with 02-03 sentra spec V's(which have the same engine, don't know about the tranny...) i wonder if it is coincidence or not...


----------



## SassyAltima05 (Feb 21, 2005)

> funny, this was a common problem with 02-03 sentra spec V's(which have the same engine, don't know about the tranny...) i wonder if it is coincidence or not...


Well I guess that is something I can look into..That is a different angle....Thanks.


----------



## piercer (Dec 29, 2004)

welcome to the world of nissan. i just bought a 05 sentra spec v , 6 speed. it grinds from 1st to 2nd . i took the car to the dealer and they said its normal . they said if it breaks they will fix it but otherwise deal with it. i felt like knockin that asshole out. nissan just does not make good trannys and dont give a shit that people are unhappy. even the 350 z's grind. $30,000 basecost, real freekin nice. i put some redline tranny fluid in and it helped alot. i have come tto the conclusion that nissan sucks . the are built in mexico ...what the hell......anyway change the tranny fluid to redline . nissan is cheap with the fluids they use. i sold my 03 altima for the sentra . i should got a honda or toyota.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Grinding is not normal at any operating temp. The First place to start if you are not treated fairly by the dealer is to call 1-800-NISSAN-1 which is Consumer Affairs. They would like to hear about your dilemma and the answers that the dealer gave to you. The problems you are having should be under the powertrain part of the warranty which is a 5yr./60K mi..
The synchro rings in the trans operate the best with a really good synthetic that contains a friction modifier. The Red Line MTL is a great GL-4 gear oil and contains the friction modifiers needed. 

By the way piercer, the Sentra is the only North American market car made in Mexico but it still has to meet the quality standards set forth by Nissan Global. The Altima, Maxima, Xterra, and Frontier are made in Smyrna Tenessee and have some of the best fit and finsh quality of any car made in America. Also where did you get the idea that the Z33 350Z has the same issues you are experiencing? If you are so disappointed in the car maybe another make would be better for you but you should also contact Nissan Consumer Affairs so that you can raise your concerns with the service you recieved. I agree that you had an unacceptable answer to your transmission issue. 

Troy


----------



## piercer (Dec 29, 2004)

i called nissan today and the lady told me to drive to a different dealer . that happens to be 1 hour away. i told her the i was treeted and she didnt care. and also i talked to 2 transmission specialist and they both said the z cars also have that problem. alot of these 6 speed trans suck. i also herd acura has the same problem. i leased the car so it would be like pullin teeth gettin ride of the car and if i could i would lose big money. bottom line nissan sucks ass. i should have got a srt-4 , oh well sucks for me and all the other spec v owners with this problem


----------



## Bongak (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: Shifting Problem*

I have 2005 2.5 S and i'm having the same problem. I drop off my Altima this morning to the dealer, and they told me that they can't find any problem shifting from 1st to second. They told me that probably i'm doing it so fast or not pressing the clutch properly. Something wrong and we have to do something about this...


----------



## Gbengs (Feb 17, 2011)

Please i need help on my 2004 Altima.: Issue is that once the car is warmed up and i drive in long trafic, it will not shift from 1 to 2 Unless i switch off the car and wait for about 20 seconds and then restart. then it will drive fine again. Please does any one have a way out for me??? the ATF is fine and gauged.Its a 3.5 SE Auto trans....Please send me a mail at [email protected]


----------



## toolman29 (Jun 5, 2014)

*bad tranny*

Ive got a 05 Altima se-r 5 speed auto....it has P,N,1st and 5th...transmission is leaking fluid but this happened after the gears went out...could it be the valve body or tcm? I know whats causing the leaking out of the flywheel window it has a bad torque converter


----------

